# von Pfad zu Vektor - wie mach ich's?



## SunnyLilly (31. März 2005)

hallo an alle,

  Ich hoffe, das passt hier rein, weils ja auch ein Vektorgrafikproblem ist..
 ich hab in Photoshop ein Bild koplett mit Pfaden nachgezeichnet (so, dass jeder Pfad ne neue Ebene is) und hätt das ganze jetzt gern als Vektorgrafik. Kann ich es irgendwie exportieren, damit ich es in Illustrator aufbekomme? Ich hab schon versucht, das ganze als eps zu speichern, aber da gibts ja x Varianten... bisher konnte Illustrator die Dateien halt auch noch nicht öffnen, oder es kam nur ein merkwürdinges sw-Bild raus...
 Und wenn ich die psd-Datei in Illustrator öffne, hab ich (manchmal...) noch alle Ebenen da, kann man die nicht irgendwie in Vektoren umwandeln?
  Was mach ich falsch? Muss ich nen ganz anderen Weg gehen? Geht das überhaupt...?

  lg, Tina


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (31. März 2005)

Hallo,

Photoshop kann das Dateiformat *.ai speichern, wo Du alle Informationen bzgl.
der Pfade in Illustrator importieren kannst. Ein weiterer Weg: Alle Pfade in PS
auswählen und per Drag and Drop in Illustrator importieren.


----------



## zechi (31. März 2005)

Konkret: Exportieren > Pfade für Illustrator


----------



## SunnyLilly (31. März 2005)

ups, da war ich wohl komplett mit Blindheit geschlagen....
 aber irgendwas mach ich immernoch falsch, ich bekomm nämlich nur ne transparente Dabei raus...? Und... (Achtung, Anfängerfrage...) wie kann ich alle Pfade auswählen? Krieg immer nur einen... und was ist drag & Drop...?

 lg, tina


----------



## schnarnd (31. März 2005)

Also über dem Pfadwerkzeug gibt es so einen schwarzen Pfeil (Pfadauswahl-Werkzeug) 
mit dem kannst du alle Pfade auswählen!


----------



## devilrga (31. März 2005)

SunnyLilly hat gesagt.:
			
		

> und was ist drag & Drop...?


Du musst mit gedrückter Maustaste ein Objekt irgendwo hinziehen (in diesem Fall nach Illustrator) und das nennt man dann Drag & Drop.

mfg


----------



## SunnyLilly (31. März 2005)

das Pfadauswahlwerkzeug kenn ich, aber damit bekomm ich maximal einen Pfad ausgewählt, auch wenn ich nen Rahmen über das ganze Bild zieh...   is ja net nur mit Pfaden so, ich kreig in Photoshop generell nur ein was zu fassen... fehlt mir da in irgendeiner Einstellung ein winziges Häckchen oder so?!


----------



## SunnyLilly (13. April 2005)

hallo nochmal...
 kann mir echt keiner mehr helfen...? Hab es immernoch net hinbekommen, mehr als einen Pfad auszuwählen, weswegen ich auch immer nur eine Pfadebene auf einmal exportiert bekomm (glaub ich)


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (13. April 2005)

Drück mal, während Du die einzelnen Pfade auswählst, die Shift-Taste..


----------



## SunnyLilly (13. April 2005)

das funktioniert auch nicht... man, hab ich nen Fehler oder das Programm...


----------



## schnarnd (13. April 2005)

Kann Illustrator nicht auch einfach .psd Files öffnen?
Ich meine schon zu mindest das neue. Schonmal versucht? Also bei mir ging es zumindest. Ich hab kein Illustrator aber Photoshop, dann hab ich ne Vektor Grafik in Photoshop gemacht und die psd mit Illustrator bei einem Freund geöffnet. In Illustrator konnte ich die dann auch als .ai oder so speichern!
Und diese konnte ich wiederum in Photoshop aufrufen und eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeennnnndlos skalieren.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (13. April 2005)

Auch den richtigen Pfeil benutzt?


----------



## SunnyLilly (13. April 2005)

ok, das mit dem Öffnen in Illustrator hat geklappt und als ai speichern auch (danke )
    obwohl das mit nem andern Bild net ging...egal.
 Aber: in Photoshop krieg ich das nich wieder auf, da kommt ein Fenster "generisches pdf format wird gerastert" und dann sind die Farben falsch (ich glaub, net nur wegen cmyk und rgb) und ich kann es eben nicht skalieren, wie ich will...

  edit: jep, genau den pfeil hab ich genommen.


----------



## SunnyLilly (13. April 2005)

Zum .ai-Photoshop-Problem: Fehler gefunden und gelöst  *jubel*
 Damit kann ich arbeiten, obwohl ich immernoch nicht weiß, was ich in ps falsch mache...
 Ein ganz dickes DANKE


----------

